# BSNL Modem problem .. Please Help



## deepfriend (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello ,

Guys , i am having BSNL Modem which i bought from BSNL , its name is ATSTARCOM ADSL 2+  , here is the picture UTStarcom ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB modem

The problem is , the internet connection doesnt work properly  , like in the picture the Internet light doesnt glow for some 2 days in serious cases and and glows out for some minutes and comes back in some other cases its gets disconnected very often ..

I went to the BSNL exchange and got it troubleshooted 3 times , but it works sometime and doesnt work someother tme ...I have asked my friends about their modems and a friend who has a Airtel connection say this kinds problems doesnt occur in Airtel ..

I recently went to the exchange regarding this problem and they said , we dont know whether the problem is in the modem or in the line ...

My friend told to buy a Beetel 110 Bxi , get configured by the BSNL guys and use it instead of this UTSTARCOM modem ...coz , he uses his modem and says the lights glowing off problem didnt occur even once with that modem ....

Now what to do , did any f u have similar problems , plz share any ideas and experiences ...

Thanks


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

I am having AirTel Connection and using Beetel 220BX1 ADSL Modem

I have experienced the problem of not having Internet (Data) Light in my MODEM many times

In my case, the problem lies with the LINE, not MODEM

Anyways:

* Try connecting a different MODEM and see if the problem persists.
* If after connecting another MODEM, the problem continues, the fault is in the LINES and only BSNL guys can rectify it

Hope this helps


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Try to make sure you're line is fine. Its most of the times the fault of the line so try to get it rectified.
If possible, try to track you're phone wire and see where it joins outside you're house and see if there are any loose connections,etc


----------



## pimpom (Jun 6, 2011)

I have two BSNL broadband connections and several modems. It just so happens that right now I'm using UTStarcom modems for both connections - one UT-300R2 and one UT300R2U.

Your link does not work now and you did not give the exact model number of the modem. But since you mentioned "the Internet light", I'm assuming that you're referring to the UT300R2U model. Your problem can be due to a defective modem, but it's more likely to be with BSNL. Here are some things you can do:

1. The "DSL" light on the modem should come on about a minute after you turn it on and *remain steadily lit without flickering.* Does it do that? This is important as the first step in diagnosing the problem.

2. Connect a phone to the line and listen. Is it clear or do you hear some noise - some crackling or buzzing? If there's some noise, your phone line has a bad connection somewhere and it's likely to interferere with the internet connection.

3. Take your modem to the house of a friend with a working broadband connection. Configure it to your friend's account and try it out.

4. Borrow a friend's modem and try it out at your house.

We can tackle the next step after you've done these things.


----------



## digik (Aug 19, 2013)

Well! There has been no posting in this thread after 6.6.2011.

I also have BSNL broadband connection and I am having similar problems since Dec 2011. My problems were

1.	Link glows after more that 5-10 minutes of switching on the modem for several days.
2.	Link doesn’t glow for hours during particular part of day for several days.
3.	Link doesn’t come for a number of  days.
4.	Link glows but error 651 is shown for several days.
5.	Link glows, the broadband connection is available but connection is slow and websites take lot of time to open. 

After writing long letters to BSNL recently my connection was trouble free for about 15 days.

Now, ADSL link goes on/off several times during surfing and at times I get 651 error even when the modem link glows.

Can anybody here can help me to sort out the problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2013)

in your modem settings check both your snr values are above 15 & both attn values are below 50.if not then you will face frequent disconnections/lost adsl link & indicates poor line condition.also if link is stable & your values are fine but you are still getting error 651 then most likely it is BSNL issue.


----------



## josin (Aug 20, 2013)

Post an image like this.
View attachment 11877

192.168.1.1
( usr name usually is "admin" and passwrd is "admin")
device info> statistics> xdsl


----------



## digik (Aug 20, 2013)

Todays Stats. Problems absent.

View attachment 11889


----------



## josin (Aug 21, 2013)

digik said:


> Todays Stats. Problems absent.
> 
> View attachment 11889



Your line seems to be all fine ( looking at your stats). May be its an overheating issue of modem.


----------



## digik (Aug 21, 2013)

Dear josin,

This statistics is when the modem link is on. When the modem link is down snr and attn values are 0(zero) and when there is error 651 snr and attn values are out of the range that has been mentioned. Today, I connected broadband at 1022PM....link came on after 2 minutes...thereafter there was a series of link on/off... and now the link is on so I am able to post this at the forum.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2013)

if your values are fluctuating so widely then there is definitely something wrong with your line.to confirm problem is not between modem & splitter directly connect line to modem(without splitter).if values still vary widely then problem is in line coming from outside phone junction box to your home else it is either splitter or line between splitter & modem.


----------



## digik (Aug 23, 2013)

As advised I directly connected phone line to modem and link was not available. Today, I lodged the third complaint with BSNL in a span of two weeks. At afternoon I talked to some Mr. Pal of the exchange. Now, the link is steady but the connection is slow. Another thing is I am unable to log in to the dataone email last three days.

Now, see after booking complaint BSNL is bound to rectify the problem in 3 days. But, I had to wait for 2 weeks and file three complaints and a phone call to make things work.


----------

